# mk3 gti vr6 to mk4 1.8t swap



## 92slammedmk2 (Oct 7, 2010)

Ok I spent the good portion of my evening research on here and google. But no luck. I have a 97 gti vr6. I'm want to swap in a mk4 20v 1.8t.I'm going to buy a whole drop out. Engine, tranny, Engine harness and ecu. My questions

1. Will my axlea from my vr fit the mk4 tranny no mods?

2. Does any one make a plug and play conversion harness? If not what do I need to wire ect.ect.

3. Engine amd tranny are a direct drop in mount wise correct?

4. Vr rad work with the new engine? I'm not going to run power steerimg nor a/c. 

5. Ill buy the pedal assembly also for drive by wire. If I'm.missing anything or have any tech threads or anything that would really help. I own my own repair shop n have done engine swaps but nothing vw. You can also pm me to talk directly or I can give a cell number at which we could talk directly. Thanks agaig


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

Start HERE, HERE and HERE; almost 9 years ago this exact swap was done and documented on here. The hybrid/swap forum and the "search" feature, will also give you what you're looking for.


Mike


----------



## MKII420 (Jul 18, 2003)

Part IV:

http://www.vwvortex.com/features/technical-features/tech-series-new-wave-1-8t-swap-part-iv/


----------



## izcorrado18 (Aug 21, 2005)

92slammedmk2 said:


> Ok I spent the good portion of my evening research on here and google. But no luck. I have a 97 gti vr6. I'm want to swap in a mk4 20v 1.8t.I'm going to buy a whole drop out. Engine, tranny, Engine harness and ecu. My questions
> 
> 1. Will my axlea from my vr fit the mk4 tranny no mods?
> 
> ...


I used to have a VR6-T in my Corrado. If you need any help there's a lot of knowledge here.


----------

